# My Spoo constantly smells like urine



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It's gross but you would need to locate where she smells and that will give you the answer you are looking for. She might be rolling in the grass (with urines spots) also.


----------



## Bishrl (Mar 5, 2016)

Dechi said:


> It's gross but you would need to locate where she smells and that will give you the answer you are looking for. She might be rolling in the grass (with urines spots) also.


I'm thinking you may be right. lol She has a potty pad about 6 x 8 feet big on the side that gets hosed down twice a day and the poop is picked up several times a day so I'm wondering if she is going out back and laying on it. We have a dog door so she goes in and out whenever she wants. When i take her out potty she will go and just lay on it sometimes thinking it's play time. She gets down on her elbows and thinks it's play time. This might be what's going on..


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Do you groom her yourself or have her groomed? The other thing I thought of is maybe she needs her sanitary trim done again, if it has been a while. I groom Hans myself, but sometimes do face, feet, tail, and sanitary in between full grooms.


----------



## Bishrl (Mar 5, 2016)

FireStorm said:


> Do you groom her yourself or have her groomed? The other thing I thought of is maybe she needs her sanitary trim done again, if it has been a while. I groom Hans myself, but sometimes do face, feet, tail, and sanitary in between full grooms.


She just had a grooming. I have her groomed. They trimmed her sanitary and feet pads really well. That's was my first thought as maybe the hair in-between the pads is collecting the urine but all kinds of other dogs have hair in-between their pads and never smell like urine like this. lol


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I came across this with one other dog. (a Golden Retriever) She hated baths as does my Grace. The reason many dogs hate a bath, when they love water, is that we tend to wash them with a product that smells foul to a dog, although it smells good to us. The secondary effect of this is to strongly inhibit the sense of smell. Dogs rely on their scenting ability more than most people realize. Without it for them, it is like being blind. This dog hated they way she smelled and would roll in its own urine or that of any other dog, in order to have a better perfume. It became a habit that was hard to break.
Eric.


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

No boy dogs in the house? Or close by? Our Boston Terrier used to hike his leg on our mini dachshund. ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Neither of my spoos smell like urine. In fact, they usually smell really good unless Chloe has eaten cat poop in the backyard from a feral cat.
If your pup smells in the sanitary area maybe you can try a dog wipe?


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Mine does a bit but she needs a trim of that stringy hair down there. It really is time for a trim. Does she get her leg wet?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have never had a bad smell on any of my poodles, I do trim the sanitary area every 2 weeks. My little one uses a potty patch, but will not go near it only to potty. I did not realize dogs would lay where they relieved themselves.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

It might also be worth while to submit a urine sample to your vet to check for a UTI. Those can make the urine extra smelly. It is not uncommon for puppies to get them.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Lola doesn't smell like uriine. But she definitely retains more smells than my previous shedding dogs. I guess it goes with the fact that they do not shed their coat like other dogs. I think about my 14 year old cat who has never had a bath. Thank gosh she does not need one because some one would die or get seriously injured if we had to bath her.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

My poo smells like pee all the time because he thinks that his front legs are the perfect place to aim for when going to the bathroom. I only bath him every 2-5 weeks because usually only his legs smell so i can still cuddle his head (though he smells really pee-ish right now so I need to give him a bath soon)
Certainly if she's peeing on her tail she'll stink of pee.


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Bishrl said:


> I'm thinking you may be right. lol She has a potty pad about 6 x 8 feet big on the side that gets hosed down twice a day and the poop is picked up several times a day so I'm wondering if she is going out back and laying on it. We have a dog door so she goes in and out whenever she wants. When i take her out potty she will go and just lay on it sometimes thinking it's play time. She gets down on her elbows and thinks it's play time. This might be what's going on..


So, is the potty area also where she plays? I'm confused. Can she play in another area?


----------

